# need help setting up "table scene"



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have no clue how to design a table. I know what looks good together, but have no clue how to do the varying heights thing. Are there some design rules on this or idea of how to make things look great? I see all the great tables you all set out- wondering if anyone has any advice. I'll have dave of the dead's Geezer pumpkin in the center (he's about 20" tall) and lots of trays of food, a two tier plate holder thingie, an old wooden box to set something else on....lots of different hieghts of containers & things, but no idea how to arrange all the stuff horizontally &vertically so it hangs together.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I have no clue how to design a table. I know what looks good together, but have no clue how to do the varying heights thing. Are there some design rules on this or idea of how to make things look great? I see all the great tables you all set out- wondering if anyone has any advice. I'll have dave of the dead's Geezer pumpkin in the center (he's about 20" tall) and lots of trays of food, a two tier plate holder thingie, an old wooden box to set something else on....lots of different hieghts of containers & things, but no idea how to arrange all the stuff horizontally &vertically so it hangs together.


A hammer definitely a hammer


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh YOU. I bought really cool stuff..and now realize I have no clue how to arrange it. I even have moss and stuff...My Gay is in London 'til November!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Since you have the Geezer, why not a pumpkin patch? You could cover the table with vines and other pumpkins, You could even use some of the pumpkins for serving. Fill them with salad or fruit. If you want something hot, chilli or stew. You might even want to build a scarecrow to hang on the wall behind it, or stand on the table. You could even make him like a bread stick skeleton and set a pumpkin in front of him filled with a marinara or cheese sauce.


----------



## 5littlepumpkins (Sep 8, 2009)

I also think the pumpkin patch idea would look really neat, since you already have your centerpiece. You can make vines really easily out of rolled newspaper or towls with ducktape, mache'd over and then painted, all twisty and gnarly and hanging off the table. Pop some fake rats or crows among the debris. Maybe even find some of those autumnal garlands and fake leaves (or even real ones, if you feel...adventurous  ). As for the wooden box...drape it with frayed stained cheesecloth, perhaps spray-paint some words on the side as if it's been shipped from some far off exotic location. Make some pvc candles and stations them around the place...or even use a real candelabra or some votives in nice holders, if having fire around won't be an issue.

One or some of the pumpkins can be hollowed to be used with dip or pudding. Maybe add a jackolantern or two? 

Not sure if this is what you mean, but if you could find a couple more sturdy large-ish boxes of varying heights, you can place them next to each other, cover them with cheesecloth or burlap and use them to set some trays on? Perhaps string some spiderweb off their corners...might be cool with all the other stuff around.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I knew you people would have some good ideas! That sounds great...even the box I have is an old, weathered wooden box..the old pumpkin vines would look great. Thanks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I know this was last year's thread, but I wanted to add something in case someone does the pumpkin theme. I think that a carved out pumpkin with something disgusting coming out of his mouth would be a good centerpiece. I have a hominy salad recipe (came from the Bush's site) that is really good and looks a lot like lumpy vomit.


----------

